# Seeing their heartbeat?



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

How many of you can see your dogs heart beating when they are laying on their sides? Is there anything wrong? 

Both Sabo and Kia have easily visibility when they lay on their sides. I can see pulsation under the ribs right tucked near the "arm pit". 

I know in skinny humans you can see aortic pulsation in the umbilical region...is it the same with dogs?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I can see Tysons heart beating too and also shilohs


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I see my dog's as well. Especially when they are really relaxed...I guess because they are laying on their sides.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I can see Kaleb's also.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

PHEW! I was freaking out! LOL! Starting to worry about a cardiomegaly or something! LOL!


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

First time I saw it, I freaked out, too. It didn't look like the classic "lub, dub". But my pup is fine.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

No it doesn't! That's also the freaky thing! LOL!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Phew! I was worried a bit, too. I can see Ziva's, also. And, it doesn't seem regular and even like a humans.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I think I posted something about Dexter's heartbeat months back. It really freaked me out too and I thoughtmaybe he had some heart issues because it would be 3 times and then two. I took him to the vet and he said it was normal.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah it was weird when you first notice it. But now I like to put my head up to it and listen


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I do find it oddly mesmerizing. 

Metro 10/2005-5/2013
Sabo 3/2013-now
Kia 1/2014- now


----------

